# Suche ein gutes MMORPG



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. April 2012)

Halli hallo liebe PCGH-Community,
wie schon im Titel zu erkennen ist, suche ich nach einem guten MMORPG.
Kriterien:
-Kann F2P sein
-keine monatlichen kosten (einmalige Anschaffungskosten sind i.O.)
-falls F2P: sollte nicht zu sehr an Item-Shop gebunden sein
-lvl-ups sollten überwiegend durch Quest erreicht werden
-Grafik egal
-Abwechslungsreiche Quest
-kein lahmarschiges Kampfsystem, wo man die Gegner nur totklicken muss, wie es in Metin2 der Fall ist.
Vorschläge bitte mit Begründung.
Dankeschön im Vorraus

MfG


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (28. April 2012)

Guildwars 2 eventuell? Soll ja diese Jahr noch kommen soweit ich weiß


----------



## Ryle (28. April 2012)

Aion ist inzwischen f2p, mit nem Veteranen Account (bekommste bei ebay für n paar Euro) hast du auch so ziemlich alles sinnvolle freigeschaltet. Kampfsystem ist ok, Questdesign aber typisch - Kille x, hole das usw. Später wirds artet es dann auch in arges Grinding aus. Aber die meisten MMOs für lau haben dieses Problem, kommen eben alle aus dem asiatischen Raum.

Ansonsten heißt es wohl auf Guild Wars 2 warten und hoffen das es Gebührenfrei bleibt, oder abwarten wann Tera Gebührenfrei wird 

Tera ist imho im Moment eines der interessantesten MMOs, musst dir mal auf youtube anschaun. Das Kampfsystem scheint echt genial zu sein.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. April 2012)

Auf GW2 warte ich schon. Aber es ist schön, wenn man was in der Hinterhand hat. Tera scheint wirklich interessant zu sein. Mein Cousin hat letztes Wochende die Open-Beta gespielt und war fasziniert. Eine frage noch zu Aion: Was verpasse ich denn, wenn ich keinen Veteran-Acc habe?


----------



## Sethnix (28. April 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Guild Wars? 

Kannst dir noch bis zum release von GW2 ein paar sachen in der Halle der Monumente (Eye of the North) freischalten


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. April 2012)

Lohnt es sich denn jetzt noch Guild Wars anzufangen? Wann wird denn GW2 vorrausichtlich rauskommen? Muss ich alle GW-Teile einzeln kaufen oder gibt es ne complete edition?


----------



## Joho (30. April 2012)

Ne, du brauchst nur GW2, hier wird dir mit allen weiteren Fragen geholfen Guild Wars 2 | Forum


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. April 2012)

Joho schrieb:


> Ne, du brauchst nur GW2, hier wird dir mit allen weiteren Fragen geholfen Guild Wars 2 | Forum


 Das war nicht meine Frage. Mit GW-Teilen meinte ich die Add-On's zu GW(1).

Was hält ihr eigentlich von Age of Conan?


----------



## BlackAir (6. Mai 2012)

Huhu,

Guild Wars2 ist ein komplett neues Spiel, somit brauchst du die Guild Wars (1) spiele bzw. AddOns NICHT. 

Guild Wars2 spielt paar hundert Jahre nach dem Vorgänger.

______

Vielleicht stehst du auf Superhelden? Da kann ich nur DC Universe empfehlen, das Kampfsystem ist eigentlich ziemlich Inordnung, die Grafik ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Mir hats das Spiel angetan. 

Aion ist auch ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, die Grafik und das Kampfsystem sind eigentlich ziemlich gut gestaltet. Nur das du als "normal" account halt sehr benachteiligt bist. (PS: Die US Version von Aion ist Komplett Free, das heißt egal welcher Accont, egal wann angemeldet, voller Zugriff auf das Spiel)(spiele ich nur weil ich auf GW2 warte) 

Naja und da bleibt nur noch Guild Wars 2, das laut Amazon am 30.Juni rauskommen soll. Dieses Spiel soll einfach neue Grenzen im MMOPRG Gerne schaffen. Quest die mit der ganzen Spielewelt zusammengebunden sind. Wunderschöne Grafik, viele Klasse. 

Sonst noch was vom MOBA Genre, das gute alte League of Legends, suchte ich schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren und habe kein einzigen Cent dafür ausgegeben und man ist NICHT benachteilig.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Mai 2012)

> Guild Wars2 ist ein komplett neues Spiel, somit brauchst du die Guild Wars (1) spiele bzw. AddOns NICHT.
> 
> Guild Wars2 spielt paar hundert Jahre nach dem Vorgänger.


Ich glaub ich sollte die Frage nochmal formulieren. Wenn ich GW1 spielen will, brauche ich dann alle GW1 spiele (Hauptspiel und *alle* AddOns) oder reicht auch nur das Hauptspiel und *eines* der jeweiligen AddOns?


> Sonst noch was vom MOBA Genre, das gute alte League of Legends, suchte ich schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren und habe kein einzigen Cent dafür ausgegeben und man ist NICHT benachteilig.


LoL brauch ich nicht, da ich schon DotA und DotA2 Beta hab.


> Aion  ist auch ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, die Grafik und das Kampfsystem sind  eigentlich ziemlich gut gestaltet. Nur das du als "normal" account halt  sehr benachteiligt bist. (PS: Die US Version von Aion ist Komplett Free,  das heißt egal welcher Accont, egal wann angemeldet, voller Zugriff auf  das Spiel)(spiele ich nur weil ich auf GW2 warte)


Ich glaube Aion sollte ich mir mal ansehen (zumindest die US-Version)


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gilli,

bin bei Aion noch nicht sehr weit (Lvl 34) aber was ich bisher rausgefunden habe ist:

du kannst nichts kaufen und verkaufen im AH

Du kannst nicht im Channel schreiben (Worldchannel, Gruppe suchen)

du kannst nicht Handeln mit anderen Charakteren

du kannst deine Legionbankfach nicht benutzen.


grüße


----------



## Drina84 (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich warte ja auch sehnsüchtig auf Guild-Wars 2 und die Zeit versüße ich mir mit TERA  

Hab meine 30 Tage Spielzeit ja eh dabei und bis jetzt gefällt mir TERA ungemein und werde es wohl weiter zocken. Sprich wohl nach den 30 Tagen ne GameTime-Card für 13€ holen (30Tage) ist ne sooo teuer aber rentiert sich alle mal für das Game...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. Mai 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gilli,
> 
> bin bei Aion noch nicht sehr weit (Lvl 34) aber was ich bisher rausgefunden habe ist:
> 
> ...



Spielst du die Us-Version?


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gilli

nee die Deutsche. Hab schon irgendwo mal gelesen das die US Version frei sein soll allerdings war ich dann schon angemeldet und da ich nun die letzten 3 Wochen vielleicht 1 Tag gespielt habe werde ich darauf wohl auch verzichten.


----------



## P22W (24. Juni 2012)

Versuch es mit Runes of Magic....


----------



## kaepernickus (25. Juni 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Was hält ihr eigentlich von Age of Conan?


 
AoC hatte einen bösen Fehlstart, inzwischen ist es aber ein ausgezeichnetes MMO. Wie es mit den Einschränkungen der F2P-Variante aussieht weiß ich leider nicht wirklich, da ich nur Premium-Account gezockt habe.
Aber mal ausprobieren kostet ja in dem Fall nichts.

Ansonsten ist ohne Abo natürlich Guild Wars eine der ersten Optionen und auch Runes of Magic soll (Freunden zufolge) ein gutes F2P sein.


----------



## epic turtle (25. Juni 2012)

Star Wars the old republic soll doch f2p werden, oder?


----------



## KommandeurMumm (25. Juni 2012)

Runes of Magic ist ein sehr solides f2p MMO. 
Es sieht zwar ziemlich genauso aus wie WoW und es gibt nicht so viele Rassen, aber es ist durchaus ein spassiges Spiel mit ordentlichen Quests, das man auch genießen kann ohne im Cashshop Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
Zumindest wars vor einiger Zeit noch so.


----------



## P22W (25. Juni 2012)

Ich entpfehle auch Runes of Magic
(ist grad ein neues chapter raus gekommen)
Neue rasse --> zwerge


----------



## Snups (11. August 2012)

The Secret World. Erfrischendes Setting und interessantes skillsystem sowie tolle und abwechslungsreiche sowie herrausvorderne quets. Wird dir gw2 net bieten. Zwar noch abo system. Aber meiner meinung nach wird gw2 genau so standart kost wie swotor. The secret world traut sich was und kann einfach begeistern.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2012)

soo, dann klär ich dich mal auf was Aion betrifft 

zu allererst:

wird sich wohl erst lohnen zu downloaden am mittwoch, da dann der große neue patch (von 2.7 auf 3.0) kommt. jetzt downloaden und dann nochmal halte ich für sinnlos.


früher war Aion noch gebührenpflichtig (15 euro im monat), inzwischen ist es f2p. wenn man früher gespielt zu p2p zeiten schon gespielt hat, hat man einen Veteranen Account, das heißt du kannst mit anderen Spielern handeln, Briefe mit anhang verschicken und paar weitere kleine sachen. 

für 10 euro im Item Shop oder ingame von anderen Spielern kannst du dir ein Goldpaket kaufen, dadurch erhälst du - wie der name es schon sagt - einen Gold status. dadurch wird alles freigeschaltet:

- verkürzte Abklingzeiten von Instanzen (teilweiße von 72 Stunden auf 6 Stunden) 
- AP Bonus (AP = Abyss Punkte sind eine art Ranglistenunkte, die man durch PVP bekommt und gegen Equip eintauschen kann)
- Komplette freischaltung aller Channels im Chat
- Bis zu 8 Charaktere pro Account (mit Starter nur 2, Veteran glaube auch 8, aber nicht sicher)
- Schnellere Regeneration von "Energie der Rast" (EP Bonus, der sich regeneriert wärend man offline ist)


Für das eigendliche Spielgeschehen braucht man so gesehen kein Item Shop, jedoch kaufe ich persönlich einmal im Monat ein Goldpaket im IS. 10 Euro ist mir das auf jedenfall wert 
Ansonsten gibt es nur ein paar sinnvolle Pets, die für dich Looten/Tragen oder dich vor Feinden warnen. Rest kann man getrost außer acht lassen 

Leveln tut man bis lvl 50/51 hauptsächlich durch Quests und 2-3 Instanzen, ab 50 dann eigendlich nur noch durch Inis, da es 4 Inis gibt, die echt gut ep werfen im vergleich zu quests/grinden.


PVP ist recht ausgeglichen. Mal sehen was mit 3.0 noch so alles geändert wird (Level Cap wird von 55 auf 60 angehoben, neue skills)

Falls noch Fragen sind einfach Fragen


----------



## Frankensoldat (12. August 2012)

P22W schrieb:
			
		

> Ich entpfehle auch Runes of Magic
> (ist grad ein neues chapter raus gekommen)
> Neue rasse --> zwerge



Ich rate dringen von Runes of Magic ab, da es ein reines Pay to Win Spiel ist. Du wirst spaeter ohne viel Geld zu investieren nicht mehr weiter kommen. 
An den TE. Lass die Finger da von. Spiel lieber Guild Wars 2 in 2 Wochen. Einmal kaufen, monate-/jahrelanger Spielspass.


----------



## Derius (14. August 2012)

Kann dir Guild Wars 2 nur empfehlen, bin seit dem 1. BWE dabei und kann nicht mehr warten bis es rauskommt! Es ist der Hammer. Und es kommt am 28.08 raus Pre-Release für Vorkäufer ist 25.08.


----------



## Predi (18. August 2012)

Sehe ich genauso. 
Was besseres als Gw2 wirst du nicht bekommen, das ist jeden Cent wert.

lg Predi


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Unter MMORPGs habe ich aktuell 17 Spiele und es gibt noch einige, die ich noch nicht im Program habe. Leider ist für die meisten der Games mein Laptop zu langsam, so dass ich selbst nur selten MMOs spiele und dir daher nur wenig spezifische Tips zu den einzelnen Spielen geben kann. Kannst ja mal reinschauen und mir schreiben, was du von der Auswahl hältst.


----------

